# Fitting oil cooler



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Been looking at my car today and cant see how I'm going to fit in an oil cooler at all so was looking for a bit of direction if anyone can help (have searched but keep bringing up threads which aren't relevant - if i've missed a thread explaining it all if anyone can point me in the direction that would be great)

Have got all stock A/C etc gubbins and I have a Apexi Hybrid IC fitted which has been in a slow speed bump I think as it arcs inwards in the middle, so cant see any way at all that I can fit it in the middle inbetween IC and radiator.

Have taken a quick look at either side as these seem popular alternatives and found that;

Drivers side has the stock BOV's and pipe off the IC in the way
Passenger side has the IC pipe and some sort of resonator box in the way taken a quick look at this and it seems to be part of the system from the turbo inlet pipes out to the stock BOV's? Have read that the resonator box can come out (run M's filters currently Z32's and HKS filters to go on soon) but at a glance not sure if the pipes going to the stock BOV's would still be in the way?

Any help would be appreciated on this as I need to decide what I'm doing to then start ordering the oil cooler and associated fittings/pipework 

Cheers,
Alex



Edit: Decided am going to try to fit it in the drivers side front bumper opening if I can find space amongst the stock BOV's and intercooler pipe. Will probably get the bumper off and take a look tomorrow and go from there


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Most oil coolers are located on the NSF side just behind the bumper and beneath the headlight unit, as the BOV's are located on the OSF side. The resonator box can be removed and is useless when not using a stock airbox.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

I am also fitting an oil cooler. I was thinking removing the the hood latch assy. and fit it there. I wanted to get aerocatch pieces anyways. Im just not sure if my lines are long enough...


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Removed the resonator box at the weekend and looked at the 2 sides, as you say the OSF is pretty much a no go with the BOV pipework etc going there unfortunately, the NSF might be a go-er and as I say removed the resonator at the weekend.

Have found these pictures on the web of the kind of fitment i'll probably aim to go for, think its a GReddy kit but will aim to replicate it with Mocal parts to keep costs down. Just need to find out pipe lengths and cooler size really (Oh and find out where the kits mount to) - and get a arch liner back in I guess too 



















And the space which we have to play with in the passenger side of the bumper (I left the resonator box brackets in for now although dont think will be able to use these effectively so might need to get them off too)


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Few more pics showing the same position again and another thrown out there which is the oil cooler mounted horizontally in the undertray, not sure this would be as good as the ones mounted at a angle at the side though - especially as it would be harder to create a duct for (plan would be to create a duct from thin ally sheet as per what the proper cooler installs have)




























I know the middle install is a 16 row cooler, not sure about any of the other pics in the thread...

Also presume to go for the one at an angle (ie as per my previous post and the first pic in this one) would be a 235mm "width" (height in this install) cooler core and then the rows would only affect how wide it goes (height normally but width in that install) with the oil outputs off to the left the other side of the ally sheet?


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

And a couple more pics i've found... brackets look exactly the same as the blue cooler above... wonder if I can find a set of them to buy on their own or just stick to knocking up my own


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

The trust/greddy coolers are either a 10 or 13 row, most people go for the 13 row though. I know I have


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

And another with different brackets which looks the kind of setup i'll need to go for short of trying to replicate the more intricate brackets the other premade kits seem to have 










Have been looking at the Mocal 13 row coolers, but also wondering if I could squeeze in a Setrab 15 row cooler - although I guess 13 row would be a safer bet in terms of not ending up in a scenario where I have a cooler I need to sell on to then buy a 13 row afterall....

Dont suppose you have any pictures of your cooler at all Min-e? Am trying to work out if the cooler lines need to be a straight union off the cooler or if they need to be at 90 deg or other arrangement


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine's mounted here (got your pm, by the way). Sorry, no more details as it was fitted when I bought the car.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I've not fitted mine yet, its still in the box with the instruction manual, fittings and all. I'll have a look at the lines, and instructions. My setup is the relocation and oil cooler kit are you just going for the oil cooler, or are you relocating the filter too?


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Ah, if you could get pictures (or just description) of the fittings that go at the oil cooler end (ie if they're straight fittings or 90 deg etc) that would be really really appreciated 

I'm just fitting an oil cooler in place of the stock oil/water modine unit. I've got the takeoff from a UK R33 to fit in place of the modine so working on fittings to go from that into push on fittings then over to the oil cooler with push on fittings on it also...

Need to find a diagram i've seen on here before too as need to work out if I need straight or 90 deg fittings on the takeoff place also... bit of a pain really


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I know my friend who has a UK spec 33 has just had one of his Earl's fittings crack on his oil cooler and that was a 90º fitting. But that was a Nismo cooler I think. I'll do some digging for you.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Found a pic of a setup which uses the stock UK spec (and possibly optional extra?) Oil cooler takeoff from an R33... think this is the exact setup i'm going for but with cheaper push on hoses/fittings on my setup, at least until I know hose sizes needed etc










So guess I might need 45 deg fittings for the takeoff plate, and not sure if fitting the oil cooler vertically (with the oil lines to the left) needs straight connections or 90 deg connections, need to try find a picture of the GReddy kit, will find it eventually though


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Dont suppose anyone knows the size of the lines above at all (total length would be fine) or even the length of pipe needed to get from the oil filter (or even just past it at the modine as i'm using a takeoff similar to the above which is in place of the modine unit) - for a oil cooler fitted on the passenger side as per above pics...

If anyone does it would really be appreciated as have found out that push on fittings actually works out more expensive than pre-assembled due to the 90 deg fittings needed... would be cheaper if i use hoses made to measure with fixed fittings - only problem being not knowing the size as I dont have the oil cooler yet was planning on ordering at same time as pipework...

Many thanks in advance if anyone can help with this


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Done some more searching and have found that this kit which has 48inch, 56inch and 63inch hose lengths - This would indicate to me that I need the 63inch (160 odd cm) to reach from the block to the passenger side of the front bumper 



















Ditto this kit which has 54inch and 60inch length pipes;



















If anyone can comment on first hand experience of hose lengths however it would really be appreciated.

Apologies for constantly bumping the thread just keep adding in more info

Edit: More info after searching for those sizes found this;

http://forums.gtrcanada.com/performance-wise/32321-autobahn88-shop-cooling.html

CAOC01B-DELUXE 10 ROW OIL COOLER & RELOCATOR KIT - AU$440.00 shipped - 
- 3PC STAINLESS STEEL HOSE(AN8 )
- AN8 ANODISED RED & BLUE FITTINGS
- 10 ROW GREDDY STYLE TANK(250x130x50mm)
- REMOTE OIL FILTER RELOCATOR ADAPTOR
- HOSE LENGTHS(3): 160cm - 120cm - 100cm

which implies 160cm should do the trick which is approx 60inches iirc


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

No apologies needed, this is useful info, Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

No worries good for me to have it all in one place as well as for anyone else who looks to do the same.

I've just been out measuring and think i'm going to order the hoses/fittings/brackets and 13 row cooler tomorrow, going to go for 60 or 63 inch length hoses...

But will keep this thread updated whilst I try and sort out fitting my cooler


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't use compact 90 fittings like those, use swept ones flow is much better


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Was going to use mocal moquip hoses/fittings so not quite as sharp as those;










Not sure if those would still have the same issue?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

they will be fine


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Ordered pipes with 90 deg fittings and 160mm length each from Mocal just now along with a 13row 235mm oil cooler.

Will keep this thread updated when bits arrive and I fit them, might come in handy for those trying to work out a cheaper alternative to the big jap tuner oil cooler kits 

Cheers,
Alex

Edit: Will also try to put together a bit of ducting for the cooler and will continue to put any pics i use for reference in this thread as well as the pictures of my setup as it develops.... found these in a for sale thread which could be a good guide to use  (hopefully people dont mind me using their pics from here or before if so just let me know)


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Quick shot of my setup... will try to get some better ones up shortly and i'm working on a ally duct at the moment too


----------

